# Bravo Raw Diet



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

The Bravo frozen pre-made raw diet is very popular among Golden owners in my area (and there are quite a few that I've befriended since I got a Golden.)

My thoughts on Bravo are that it's very expensive to feed exclusively and it should be used only as a supplement, seeing that "some raw is better than no raw." 

These Golden owners consider their dogs raw-fed because they are on the Bravo diet.

I don't know if any of the raw feeders here on this Forum have any experience feeding Bravo (or any other kind of pre-made frozen raw diet such as Primal) and whether it's fed exclusively or as a supplement.

I'm OK with offering Bravo to my dogs as a supplement to their grain-free diet but I never feed kibble and Bravo at the same time.

Thoughts?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't have any experience using the pre made diets just because of cost. They are like 5 times more expensive then just going and buying RMB's at the grocery store. 

A lot of people will say that the pre made raw diets are not much better than kibble because most of them include veggies and fruit, etc. But I personally think that these diets are a lot better just because it is all fresh and minimally processed.

I agree with you, some raw...even pre made, is better than no raw at all. If cost is not an issue for you, by all means you could add Bravo as a supplement or even just feed that full time. If cost is an issue for you, I think just adding in RMB's from your grocery store is far better considering how cheap it can be.

And you are also right....don't feed raw and kibble in the same meal or even on the same day if possible.

ETA: One thing that you might consider strongly is actually adding in RMB's as well for the dental benefits. The pre made ground diets really don't offer any dental hygiene health...and that is one of the biggest benefits to a RMB's diet (trust me...I see enough disgusting dog mouths at work LOL)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I don't have any experience using the pre made diets just because of cost. They are like 5 times more expensive then just going and buying RMB's at the grocery store.
> 
> A lot of people will say that the pre made raw diets are not much better than kibble because most of them include veggies and fruit, etc. But I personally think that these diets are a lot better just because it is all fresh and minimally processed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I would have to be rich to afford feeding Bravo or Primal full-time to 3 dogs. My dogs just love their tough Nylabones (that give them the chewing they need to keep their teeth in good shape). I've noted that Bravo Complete has a lot of stuff in it that I doubt dogs really need (such as lettuce and green stuff).

Thanks, again!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am giving my cat, PJ the premade diet "Wild Kitty" to ease him into a raw conversion.
It's expensive and has a lot of extra crap he doesn't need in it. :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

I asked one of the Bravo feeders (who is also a retailer in my area as she owns a dog training center) why she fed pre-made raw instead of prey model raw, seeing that prey model (chicken leg quarters from the grocery store, etc.) was much cheaper. This is what she had to say:

*"Bravo is a carefully balanced (although not "complete and balanced" unless you actually buy that type - they actually make it and it's expensive) blend of ground meat, bone, organ meat and veggies. To acutally reproduce something of this quality by shopping in the grocery store is nearly impossible without buying very expensive meat/bone grinding equipment. Not to mention the time and effort, with which I believe a cost is associated with. My advantage is that I have been a Bravo retailer for almost 6 yrs so I do save money in that respect. Too many people think they can make their own raw diet and I feel strongly that they're fooling themselves and cheating their pets out of proper nutrition."*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> I asked one of the Bravo feeders (who is also a retailer in my area as she owns a dog training center) why she fed pre-made raw instead of prey model raw, seeing that prey model (chicken leg quarters from the grocery store, etc.) was much cheaper. This is what she had to say:
> 
> *"Bravo is a carefully balanced (although not "complete and balanced" unless you actually buy that type - they actually make it and it's expensive) blend of ground meat, bone, organ meat and veggies.*


This lady is absolutely wrong in everything she says. Balanced to whose standards? Ground is absolutey the wrong form of food for a dog and veggies have no place in a carnivores diet. I wish she were here, I'd like to ask her what nutrients she thinks she's getting from the veggies that ere not in the meat, bones, and organs. 



> *To acutally reproduce something of this quality by shopping in the grocery store is nearly impossible without buying very expensive meat/bone grinding equipment.*


Not only is it not impossible, its very easy. Grinding equipment is entirely unnecessary. I have never owned any grinding equipment in 8 years of raw feeding.



> *Not to mention the time and effort, with which I believe a cost is associated with.*


It's MUCH cheaper to feed prey model raw and I spend maybe an hour a month on food prep. Thats not a lot of time.



> *My advantage is that I have been a Bravo retailer for almost 6 yrs so I do save money in that respect. Too many people think they can make their own raw diet and I feel strongly that they're fooling themselves and cheating their pets out of proper nutrition."*


AH HAAAA!!!!! Now you know. LOL This lady is making money selling that stuff. *Always be wary of information given to you by someone who stands to make money from any decision you make based on that information.* This is a sales woman quoting marketing material. I would like to know what nutrients she thinks her dog is getting that mine aren't.

Anyway, I know you can't speak for her but you know me, I'm not gonna pass up a chance to throw in my 2 cents. :smile: BTW: Her product is much better than ANY kibble on the market but falls way short of prey model raw.


----------

